
NSA Classifies Linux Journal Readers, Tor and Tails Linux Users as “extremists” - joeyrideout
http://www.in.techspot.com/news/security/nsa-classifies-linux-journal-readers-tor-and-tails-linux-users-as-extremists/articleshow/47743699.cms
======
herbst
At this point i simply avoid to every visit america, whatever what. Way to
risky to get shit because of a broken backlight anyway.

